# Homemade granola: Keeping it from sticking?



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

How do you keep yours from sticking? I like the way my recipie tastes (oats, walmuts, almonds, coconut oil, flax seeds, honey)... but as it cools it gets hard as a rock stuck to the baking sheet. I've used those silicone silpat type liners with some success, but I like making a huge batch at a time and those are not big enough.

How do you do it?

TIA!!!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Funny, I'm making some granola right now so thoughts on this are fresh in my mind.









I've not had too many problems with my recipe sticking. The stuff in it (that I assume) helps this are the liquid sweeteners (honey and brown rice syrup), applesauce, and 2 tbsp canola oil. If anything, if the brown sugar in mine doesn't get broken up well - that's when I get the most sticking. Increasing or diversifying your liquid sweeteners, or another tbsp of some oil (I don't know if coconut oil causes more sticking issues than other oils), or adding some applesauce might help? Those would be my ideas.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

IT's the sugars causing it to stick. I'd suggest lining the sheet with parchment. Not sure what you mean about the silpat not being big enough... if it fits your pan, it's big enough, if it's not then you need the right size. I always use silpats, since I don't like using disposable parchment paper.

Also stirring it when it comes out of the oven before it cools will pull it up off the pan, and increasing the CO a bit may also help.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree, parchment paper is what you need. I love that stuff!


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Any of you care to share your recipies??


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I've generally used this recipe.


----------

